# Splitboarding.



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I know, Blunted gonna split boarding? He gonna die in an avalanche withing 30 mins of the session. Is he nuts?
> 
> Reminder im not like this on the hill!
> 
> ...



Get educated on the backcountry and decide for yourself if it is worth the calculated risk. I think there is a place in Calgary that rents out the gear. I'm sure that it would be mind blowing and "worth it" every time you and your buddies came back safe. I would, however, do it before you get married, because many wives will immediately put the kibosh on this idea. My wife told me if I died she would be pissed and tell the kids I was an idiot for venturing into the backcountry - whether or not I had all the training in the world. She also said that if I became a vegetable I would be on my own - into the nursing home I go. This is coming from a gal who let me ride 30 days so far without batting an eye. :dunno: I am scared shitless of avalanches so you wont be seeing me out there. I may be tempted to ride inbound territory like Delirium Dive that requires the beacon and gear. Only time will tell.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Get educated on the backcountry and decide for yourself if it is worth the calculated risk. I think there is a place in Calgary that rents out the gear. I'm sure that it would be mind blowing and "worth it" every time you and your buddies came back safe. I would, however, do it before you get married, because many wives will immediately put the kibosh on this idea. My wife told me if I died she would be pissed and tell the kids I was an idiot for venturing into the backcountry - whether or not I had all the training in the world. She also said that if I became a vegetable I would be on my own - into the nursing home I go. This is coming from a gal who let me ride 30 days so far without batting an eye. :dunno: I am scared shitless of avalanches so you wont be seeing me out there. I may be tempted to ride inbound territory like Delirium Dive that requires the beacon and gear. Only time will tell.


HAHA, yeah...... Its pretty dangerous. Experience and training will go a long way. But seeing snowboarding is everything to me and i love to explore, it only makes sense. I now have about 10 years of resort riding under my belt and im only 18. Time to step it up.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Buy and read this book a couple of times. It's a good one, and you can never have enough repetition with this stuff.

I'm planning on getting into splitboarding next year too.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I would rent first and give it a try. U of C outdoor center can rent you board, poles, skins, becon etc etc for a reasonable price!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

tons of great info on everything split here:

Splitboard.com Forums • View new posts

found a guy who will trade me my kayak for a split, whoop, bout to make that happen and get out there as soon as the season ends

good book recomendation above, ordered


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Study the book. I havent studied a book for 15 years but I studied that one for months on end when I got into splitting and I still read it when Im bored or on a plane etc.
Then do an ast1 course and put it all into theory, you will already know everything from the book but its good to talk about it with other people and get different perspectives etc.
Plus the on snow day is pricless learning how to properly perform a search and rescue.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

There's another rental shop in Calgary that rents setups and has AST I and II courses hosted in our area. I've never used them, but would like to sign up for AST I next year.

I think it'd be retarded to buy a split setup before trying it, and you get to do that in the AST I course, so why not?

SplitboardHQ


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Not trying to be a dick here (I know, I can't help it) but this is actually a bit of a pet peeve of mine when people with no splitboarding or backcountry experience give advice about splitboarding and backcountry.


I have cross country experience!!! lol :yahoo:

What I meant to say was in blunts position. He just seems like he's interested but totally green. There are locations in Calgary you can rent from, that also do the AST courses, so why not get two birds stoned at once?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah i am green. But i have done quite a bit of snowboarding. 

Back to the topic, i saw the Burton splif. Seems like a good idea... Short and light board that floats well. Has anyone tried it? Should i wait for the 2014 Burton split setup? 

Im probably going to give it a quick shot before going all out, but im pretty certain i want to spend the rest of my life in a shack deep in BC.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Im probably going to give it a quick shot before going all out, but im pretty certain i want to spend the rest of my life in a shack deep in BC.


I'll probably join you there. As time passes I keep getting the urge to move deeper into the mountains. It's like they're pulling me west!!!

Now if only I could convince redford to invade BC, kill all the treehuggers, and set up our lifestyle there!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds real fkn good boys. Fuck society, give me the mountains any day


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> I know, Blunted gonna split boarding? He gonna die in an avalanche withing 30 mins of the session. Is he nuts?
> 
> Reminder im not like this on the hill!
> 
> ...


heres my step by step guide

1) snowboard a lot, you should be confident (be able to safely descend, dont have to rip the shit) all advanced terrain at your mountain.

2) Buy "staying alive" skim, read, re read.
-start reading the avy report every morning, relate what they are talking about in the book with what is happening with your local snowpack.
- Look around for a free avalanche seminar to attend. Some times at the ski area, some times at local shops. 

3) Buy pack, shovel, probe, beacon. (Go to beacon park and practice if available) Start hiking around with your board on your back. Use what you have learned to stay out of avalanche terrain. Dont be focusing on riding a steep line, focus on route finding, slope angle, terrain traps. Dig some snow pits see what you find. Going to the ski area once it is closed is easy. Just wander around and find out how much hiking with a board on your back sucks. How does your outerwear work when you spend more time hiking then riding. Can you fit everything you need in your pack. (You can buy snowshoes and collapsible poles at this point, makes it a little better but still sucks) Try to meet others that like to wander around in the snow. A lot of safe snow to play on in the spring/summer i ride into july every year now. The firm snow is easier to hike on with out a split. 

4) Time to commit, split, skins, poles, binders. (how much you spend here is all up to you, i started cheap, with a DIY split, voile plate binders, and home made poles. Used board and $150 for the diy kit, $150 for skins. 5 years later im still on a diy board, bought new poles, and use spark bindings) check the gear swap at splitboard.com for used deals. If you are used to having a quiver of boards picking the ideal split is hard. A board that is stable in all conditions, and is fun to ride with conditions are good. Buying a new factory split is out of my budget.

5) expand your education, level 1, first aid ect. read "staying alive" again. Try to meet others that will share their knowledge with you. Spend a lot of time on the split, dial in your equipment, work on technique. 

6) start growing the beard, start shopping craiglist for used vans. Start looking at all mountains with glassy eyes.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Back to the topic, i saw the Burton splif. Seems like a good idea... Short and light board that floats well. Has anyone tried it? Should i wait for the 2014 Burton split setup?
> \


heres the thread on splitboard.com 

mixed reviews, i rode a solid nug and it wasnt what i'd want in a split. Stability in bumpy snow wasnt there.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

walove said:


> heres the thread on splitboard.com
> 
> mixed reviews, i rode a solid nug and it wasnt what i'd want in a split. Stability in bumpy snow wasnt there.


Thanks. That might be the quide to my life. IF you skip the van and replace it with a Subaru.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

buying an old subaru is around step 1, they get a little tight if you have plans to spend a winter in one


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Blunted, this fall and winter I took the big dump, bought all the SH I T.… About $2500; also took avy class and so far have only been out a few times. If I had it to do over again there’s a few things that I would wait to buy, I’d recommend thinking about doing it in phases getting some minimal gear taken an avy class and get out there. There’s no education like experience, working with your equipment, finding out the efficient way of transitions, skinning and learning about what you really need and how to efficiently pack. However I’d recommend buying a quality board bindings skins poles that you will be able to use for many seasons. The thing that I’m finding is figuring out the whole timing thing… It’s a whole different pace. There is a time distortion, staging goes slow, skinning goes fast, transitions are slow and dropping the line seems to only take seconds....but the whole morning/afternoon or day just blows by really fast.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

It does get expensive fast, but I've rode 30 days in the bc this year. That's a lot of lift tickets. Found some new zones this year very rewarding


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Id say this is a good start if youre serious...

Voilé Artisan Splitboard - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

walove said:


> It does get expensive fast, but I've rode 30 days in the bc this year. That's a lot of lift tickets. Found some new zones this year very rewarding


Isn't one of the points of split boarding to kind of avoid resorts? I mean, I know you can do slack country (whatever you want to call it) approaches, but the ultimate split boarding seems to be rocking up to the closest parking spot...hiking, then skinning, then bombing.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I've always enjoyed the adventure side of snowboarding, splitting takes it to the next level. I enjoy just being out there finding my own way. Looking for new zones on Google maps and trying to figure the zone out.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

snowolf i used to think the same thing "I just dont feel that a person gets enough riding time to stay on top of their game if all they ever do is splitboard."

but now i dont, this year spent the seasons pass money on a old snowmobile to access more backcountry terrain, have put 30 days on the split and will keep splitting into july, plus 10 days at various ski area since im not locked into one. Yeah i missed some killer pow days at the ski area, but i've been there before, and will be there again.

heres my opinion

first off i have been doing this a long time i have enough "game" to hang with 99% of people i might ride with. I feel i could take a year off and not lose that much.

second, riding in the backcountry requires different skills than riding a resort. you have to heighten your senses about the terrain and snow. Focus much more on route finding and line scoping. i feel my legs are in better shape, i have no problem riding open to close at the resort.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Personally I have made all of my splitboards. Saves money for better boots and bindings. And you really get to know your equipment if its a board you like and know. Get a voile DIY kit and cut your own board. Check splitboard.com for more info. All the questions you have will be answered and people are super cool.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

somehow, hiking for the turns makes them more memorable though, quality over quantity...i still remember single runs on Teton Pass from 20 years ago (not splitting, just stomping)...you get a deeper connection wit the run, nature, and your crew


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

90% of the people I take out when they are first getting into splitting ride resorts a ton and hit all types of terrain. They almost always get their ass handed to them by the terrain we like ride to when the conditions are good. The reason being, resorts generally don't offer terrain of that sort and wild snow is different than resort powder.

I haven't ridden at a resort in a few years now, can't say I am missing anything. Way better terrain is offered at the places I go to. Not too mention, I don't need to ride a bunch of resorts to keep my game up. I think I've proven that over the last 13 years of splitting.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i dont want to know how many miles i have rode on a chair... I've had a pass for the last 16 years, averaging 50+ days, moving from good terrain at stevens pass to the steeps of bridger bowl. I've spent years focusing on freestyle, years focusing on riding steep technical terrain. There is a point of diminishing returns when it comes to riding lifts, and i felt i reached it. This year i am focusing on the backcountry where i feel there are many skills to improve on.

snowolf, im not sure who are spending time with in the backcountry with poor form(students?), maybe the mt hood area isnt the bc meca that bozeman is, but we have a lot of very skillful skiiers and riders here who ski the majority in the backcountry.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

are there situations where one still needs snowshoes in addition to the split?

im looking at a combo of the split, and either Verts or snowshoes...or should it be all 3?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Verts can be useful. I've used them from time to time to access steep couloirs from the ground up. There are only a few where I don't have an option that I can skin or boot over rocks to the entrance. It really depends on what your access is like.

You can burn your snow shoes, or loan them out to people who think they can tour all day on them. Then take them through 1k vertical of climbing through thick trees. See how much they think snowshoeing kicks ass...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

good to know...hadnt actually scored the snowshoes yet, so now i won't bother, thx killclimb


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

not attacking at all, just sharing my opinions. I think you are reading a little too deep into my comments

no one said splitting made you a better rider, lapping lifts is the way to learn and thats what i did, thats how i learned. 

my point and i think killclimbs point too is that you dont HAVE TO spend the majority of your time at a resort to "stay on your game". I dont know anyone who loves to ski/ride that doesnt spend some time at ski resorts. For me this year has been 75%bc/25% ski areas. 



Snowolf said:


> when I am out in the field in the Cascades summiting Mt. St. Helens, Mt. Rainier, Mt. Adams, etc,


sounds like your riding with "mountaineers" that could be your problem. 

" I rarely see pictures of backcountry riding that depicts terrain that is steeper or bigger or with tighter trees that what I routinely ride in Heather Canyon or Private Reserve"

heres some good sites with back country skiing action around bozeman.
skialong, cooke city, bomb snow tv


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

My point is that there is a difference between resort snow and true wild snow. Maybe there isn't much of a difference in the PNW, but there sure is for the interior mountain regions. I really don't have any time spent at the ski area in the PNW.

Take someone out who rides powder fine at a ski area and bring them out on some line that rarely sees action and I find a lot of people getting slapped in that first experience. They certainly over come it. Some quicker than others, but I have seen it a lot. The deeper snow, weight of the pack, physical exertion, all plays a part in it for sure.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Take someone out who rides powder fine at a ski area and bring them out on some line that rarely sees action and I find a lot of people getting slapped in that first experience. They certainly over come it. Some quicker than others, but I have seen it a lot. The deeper snow, weight of the pack, physical exertion, all plays a part in it for sure.


Would you mind describing exactly how you think it's different? Not being snotty, just curious. Obviously a pretty general question too.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

anyone riding one of these?










"*Great price on a Voile Mojo RX Splitboard - this board is a 166 (ideal for riders from 150-200lbs) - and comes with all the extras; a set of climbing skins, a set of gliding skins, and dynafit bindings. This Splitboard is the 2011 model, with a tapered shape for more control and a nice snappy flex from the carbon/fiberglass layout and aspen core*."

$500 for everything, and i can probably talk him down or work a trade...normally ride a 163 so i'm thinkin this could be me


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

a set of climbing skins and gliding skins? Not sure what gliding skins means. Dynafit toe pieces is actually a decent score, if you are going to go hard boots. Which in reality has a ton of advantages. If you want to do the uber mountaineering stuff, they really are the way to go. Every time I go out to Stevens Pass, I start to reconsider my stubborn insistence on using snowboard boots. 

Anyway, it's a decent deal. I'd make sure he has the regular touring brackets still. The board itself is serviceable. Voile's shape is a little whack, but it floats great, and climbs quite well too. As long as it is in good shape, it is not a bad board to start with.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

bamfb2 said:


> Would you mind describing exactly how you think it's different? Not being snotty, just curious. Obviously a pretty general question too.


Part of it is that true Wild Snow can have little support to it. At the resort, everything is has been compacted down before the powder day. This can also be true of backcountry areas. The 90's at Bert for example gets beat down pretty much like a ski area given a few days after a storm. You get off the beaten path though and suddenly you have snow that won't support you as soon as you get out of your bindings. You're up to your waist. Generally there is a crust or two hiding deep down which is just a ton of fun, but not really. People get hung up on that when they sink down way further than they expect or are used too. The extra 10-25lbs on your back, depending on what you are doing, also throws people off. Riding with a pack on certainly takes some getting used too. Pretty normal for me now, but it took some adjusting as I got into this aspect of riding. 

Again, most people adjust to it fairly quickly. Some take a bit longer. I don't know anyone who doesn't like a good day out in the bc. Even those who got slapped around their first couple of times out. Then again, in the bc, it's not a race like at the resort. 

Lots of people do both bc riding and resort thing.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh, just looking at the shape/sidecut in the pic it's hard to get very excited about it....meh

i had planned on getting a soft binding to add, instead of these plates...i rode hardboots waaay back when, never again...i ride a med stiff boot with a supersoft bladder, thinking they will be pretty good 

imma go see it in person, trust my gut....also thinking of a DIY with the board i rode this season, K2 Titan 163w, cuz i already know it rips pow

one bag says "tractor Skins"...and the other i can't make out...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i rode some truly bottomless snow in the stevens pass bc around christmas after there cold 40" dump. it happens in the pnw but is not common. a lot of weird weather affected snow in montana, i rode some nice 8" 2 week old near surface faccets that you wouldnt get in a resort, not that it was hard to ride. smooth and buttery.

i grew up in washington and then moved to montana, i'll take pnw pooder any day over blower pow. nothing like 10" of 3% on top of hard crust. i'll take 4" of pnw 32 degree poo that sticks to anything and has no bottom. while it take more effort to ride through, you ride what you can see, not whats underneath. PNW pow lets ride more aggressively, and higher speed riding is rewarded. In the rockies you are always wondering where the sharks are hiding underneath the snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually I find the snow easier to ride in the PNW. More support. Not better or worse just a little different. Crappy conditions are crappy conditions anywhere.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

walove said:


> In the rockies you are always wondering where the sharks are hiding underneath the snow.


Hence the fact I've gone through two boards this year... The rocks are there waiting for me to get close!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

:laugh: I'd qualify that as crappy conditions! Uber sticky snow. Had a little of that on Stevens in the lower elevations one day. It was actually hysterical. All I could do was moan like a zombie traveling through that crap. On the flip side, the last day out that week the snow was as light and dry as anything in Colorado. Good conditions are also good conditions anywhere. That day qualified as awesome.

The shark fin thing in the Rockies is very true. You do need to have decent knowledge of the terrain you are riding. There are points in the season where you are not worrying about it either, but yeah, I get that point.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Saw this K2 thing> Splitboard Review - 2014 K2 Ultra Split Splitboard and Clicker BC Bindings at ISPO 2013 - YouTube

Wow. Looks good. Does anyone see any weaknesses? I know clip on binders usually suck but these look rather good. They also use the puck system. Kind of like the Burton channel.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Edit: K2 is coming out with the channel system (dual on splits), same as Burton. Does that mean that i will be able to buy a k2 board and use the spark bindings that are made for Burton splits? I like the idea of the dual channel but not sure if i trust the clicker system from k2.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

board looks sweet, channels are cool for splitboards, step in bindings? why. Any boot stiff enough to ride without highbacks is going to suck to tour in, if the boot had a walk mode then they would have something.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

walove said:


> board looks sweet, channels are cool for splitboards, step in bindings? why. Any boot stiff enough to ride without highbacks is going to suck to tour in, if the boot had a walk mode then they would have something.


Thats what im saying. I like the look of the k2 board, but the clicker is not clicking for me (zing). So match the board with some spark burners?
Edit: Im talking about the dream split.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Does that mean that i will be able to buy a k2 board and use the spark bindings that are made for Burton splits? .


there is nothing burton specific about any spark binding. burton is building their own pucks that work with their slot spacing and have screws that line up with the cut outs in the new magneto's that allow for easy stance adjustment. This K2 is using voile pucks. Word is voile is redesigning their pucks for next year.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Again, most people adjust to it fairly quickly. Some take a bit longer. I don't know anyone who doesn't like a good day out in the bc. Even those who got slapped around their first couple of times out. *Then again, in the bc, it's not a race like at the resort. *


Thanks for the response. I've a tangential question about splitboarding in general. In reading splitboarding forums, there seems to be an obsession with change over time. So that every new advance in technology is assessed for how long it takes to change over from skinning to riding (among other things like weight of course).

I can't quite understand this, as it seems to me that part of the experience of backcountry is to stop and smell the roses, avoiding the "lap mentality" of resorts. Do people really skin/hike to the top and then rush to drop immediately? I got the impression that people don't like to wait. 

I personally would want to catch my breath and legs, admire the view, have a power bar and sip of water, maybe take a pic. Is this generally frowned upon?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Thanks for the response. I've a tangential question about splitboarding in general. In reading splitboarding forums, there seems to be an obsession with change over time. So that every new advance in technology is assessed for how long it takes to change over from skinning to riding (among other things like weight of course).
> 
> I can't quite understand this, as it seems to me that part of the experience of backcountry is to stop and smell the roses, avoiding the "lap mentality" of resorts. Do people really skin/hike to the top and then rush to drop immediately? I got the impression that people don't like to wait.
> 
> I personally would want to catch my breath and legs, admire the view, have a power bar and sip of water, maybe take a pic. Is this generally frowned upon?


Thats what i would do. Actually, if my system took forever to change over, i wouldn't even mind!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The change out time could certainly be quicker and it has gotten better. It is not so much that you are in a rush, but you want to get things done. Plus it just means it's easier to do if it's quicker. Let me tell you that just about anything you have to do less of in the BC is a nice thing. The only thing I can think of that is bad is less vertical down hill. And at times that is not a bad thing either.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The K2 system interface itself is a pretty nice design. Easy to use. Like everyone else the one boot only seems to be a short coming. K2 has definitely stepped into the market and are trying some refreshing things in production. A shovel that the shaft can be converted into a full strength ice axe is one of those things. Sounds silly, until you want an ice axe. 

I hope to demo their interface early next season. I'll post up my thoughts of course.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

rebo Q: what is the advantage of channels?

went and saw the Voile in the pic i put up...kinda beat up, so im on the fence, just wasn't feelin it

wonder how much that K2 setup will be...thinking of holding out, waiting and really investing in the best i can get for the fall early season

lil review i found on the K2:

Splitboard K2: Ultra Split (Kwicker) Panoramic

The K2 Panoramic will be continued with a new design. We took a closer look to the K2 Ultra Split with the new Kwicker binding.

First Impression Splitboard K2 Ultra Split: As the name suggests, it is based on the "new" binding technology and is very light weight, so this splitboard brings benefits at the ascent. Even with the performance ascending (edgehold) we have not noticed anything negative. To assemble the crampons it requires some practice, but it should be possible to mount the crampons with the board halves on your feet in any terrain.

The Kwicker boot is much better than expected. A little heavier than a normal splitboard boat the Kwicker boot has enough support and comfort while riding. Nevertheless, it is not the same as a "normal" combination of binding and boot. The Boot is quite stiff to the sideways, so it is not that sensitive as a usual splitboard boot, which ends up in less control. Nevertheless the stiffness suports the edge hold while ascending.

The board is very agile, but it was not easy for us to carve the full edge radius.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

transitioning a splitboard is much slower than skis, this will always be true but attempts to make it quicker are appreciated. transition time is mostly technique, and really only take about 60 seconds. 

some days are long tiring approaches for one run and transition time isnt important, but some days are spent lapping a zone which does require multiple transitions and quicker transitions could get you an extra run. 

the new tesla system from spark is a bit quicker than pins, but it requires much less fiddling.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

CassMT said:


> rebo Q: what is the advantage of channels?
> 
> went and saw the Voile in the pic i put up...kinda beat up, so im on the fence, just wasn't feelin it
> 
> wonder how much that K2 setup will be...thinking of holding out, waiting and really investing in the best i can get for the fall early season


I'm looking at setups for next year, and from what I've been able to tell, it's usually cheaper to buy a complete system vs piecemeal (if you are buying new).

The one kink in this is (as mentioned previously), you are locked in to the boots and have to get them along with everything else.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

CassMT said:


> rebo Q: what is the advantage of channels?


the way the voile puck and insert pattern works limits your stance to 1" increments and somewhat limited angels. It also requires an alignment tool. channels allow for more and easier stance adjustment.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i see , thx!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

So lets say that next season i decide to buy the K2 ultra split. What system will i be able to use with the k2 channel system. Could i go with spark bindings? How about pucks?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> So lets say that next season i decide to buy the K2 ultra split. What system will i be able to use with the k2 channel system. Could i go with spark bindings? How about pucks?


any system you want, the channel is the same spacing as the standard split inserts

right now voile is the only company selling pucks,

sparks, voile and k2 all use the same puck. 

karakoram dont use pucks but fits the same split specific hole pattern


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I rode K2 Clickers in the 90's. There's no way K2 is going to fool me into riding Clickers now. I don't care what kind of advantages they claim. When I finally get myself a split setup, it will be with regular, good old fashioned, soft snowboard boots. I'm not a skier, I don't need hardboots, or a shitty Clicker system. Love the ideas on the K2 split, but I think that the "Kwicker" system is a bad joke from K2's design team.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah I have to agree about the hidden dangers with your continental snow with no base. Fallen logs, stumps and rocks 2 feet under are easy to snag whereas up here, a two foot base and you're good to lock and load. I just know how much more cognoscente you have to be picking a line that could flatten out too much to plow throw the goo.


I'd rather worry about that than having to worry about crevices, I don't like to ride over glaciers anymore. last year we went down a great line in Saas Fee, a week later and 2 feet of new snow we decided to go down the same line only to unexpectantly find a 10-15 foot crevice open up. Lucky for us it was steep as hell there so ollying it wasn't much of a problem but it sure made your heart skip a beat.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

glacier travel requires a whole different set of skills. not a lot of tree wells or creek holes to swallow you in the rockies as there are in the cascades

Im happy to see k2 showing interest into splitboarding but it seems like they solved a problem that didnt exist. They didnt even consult their bad ass splitter Kyle Miller before they released it.


----------



## splitboarding (Nov 6, 2014)

Unfortunately this happens, when brands develop without talking to the right people, maybe communication in companies?
we have tested the ultrasplit at Splitboard Journal - splitboarding.eu | en and well, using the R&D budget there are people around who would have developed a different system, or just relayed on the traditional one.


----------

